# Arrimadas se ha estrellado contra el muro a mach 10



## UpSpain (13 Sep 2022)

Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:





A esto:






En apenas 5 años. Dios se apiade de su alma.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Warburg (13 Sep 2022)

Pon la segunda foto en spoiler cabrón. Que he vomitado la cena.


----------



## lefebre (13 Sep 2022)

Deberían dejar sus actas en cuanto les llega el muro. Esa si sería una ley necesaria.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Sep 2022)

madre mía de mi vida, a veces la naturaleza satanás es cruel


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (13 Sep 2022)

Tan es así, que a partir de ahora, la van a llamar Inés Estampadas


----------



## pacomer (13 Sep 2022)

Ni el choque del meteorito exterminador de dinosaurios fue tan broootal.
Ha pasado de ser una jovencita calientapollas a una charo derroida que podría pasar por la madre de uno de 30 tacos.


----------



## Focus in (13 Sep 2022)

las mujeres envejecen fatal, son flores de un dia, enseguida se marchitan. Algo que las carruseleras de hoy en dia desconocen y cuando se enmuran se les queda cara de gilipollas al verse con lexantines, 4 perros, y un satisfacer en casa y ver como ya nadie las mira del asco que dan


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Sep 2022)

Se casó con un indepe, ¿qué esperabais?


----------



## Omegatron (13 Sep 2022)

Demuestra la necesidad de leyes injustas que las ayude a sobrellevar tal desgraciada vida.


----------



## El Juani (13 Sep 2022)

Su derroición es directamente proporcional a la derroición de Ciudadanos.


----------



## asiqué (13 Sep 2022)

me ponia a mil en su etapa catalana. Joder era de las que mas buena estaba.


----------



## UpSpain (13 Sep 2022)

Lo mismo es el semen imparapla que es como la sangre de Alien


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Sep 2022)

¡Señora, tápese!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Sep 2022)

si es que van como locas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Sep 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> ¡Señora, *tópese!*


----------



## patroclus (13 Sep 2022)

Tragar semen de mason es lo que tiene.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (13 Sep 2022)

La desolación.


----------



## Ringbell (13 Sep 2022)

Es que las mujeres no están hechas para trabajar


----------



## perrosno (13 Sep 2022)

Ay dio mio!!!! Que derroición mas absoluta!!!!!!


----------



## Covaleda (13 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Deberían dejar sus actas en cuanto les llega el muro. Esa si sería una ley necesaria.



La Fuga de Logan. Qué gran serie.


----------



## Knight who says ni (13 Sep 2022)

Está horrible, no parece ni ella... yo le daría una paguita por víctima de violencia estética.


----------



## Pirro (13 Sep 2022)

Tiene cara de cocaína con vacuna.


----------



## UpSpain (13 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> me ponia a mil en su etapa catalana. Joder era de las que mas buena estaba.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1189957



Cierto. En su momento me quedaba tan absorto cuando hablaba de lo buena que estaba que hasta me tragaba las gilipolleces que decía. Como cantos de sirena. Ahora la oyes y dices baichhhh chuchooooo baichhh


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (13 Sep 2022)

Melafo gratis eso si


----------



## al loro (13 Sep 2022)

Imparabla


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Sep 2022)

Colágeno ha abandonado el grupo


----------



## MarioBroh (13 Sep 2022)

Se le ha evaporado el pizpireztismo cual uva pasa.


----------



## ApartapeloS (13 Sep 2022)

La traición afea y derroye los cuerpos


----------



## Lukatovic (13 Sep 2022)

Le habrá robado el prototipo a stunkworks...


----------



## LangostaPaco (13 Sep 2022)

Jojojo eso le pasa por vender su alma al diablo y estar con un independentista retrasado


UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poppom (13 Sep 2022)

ha entrado en defcon1 charil
esta acaba como Cristina Almeida


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Sep 2022)

No flipeis con esa foto. Ha perdido chispa vital y la edad no perdona pero tampoco es tan grave. Sigue reteniendo atractivo de sus años mozos.
Estas son de junio


----------



## pamplinero (13 Sep 2022)

Hombre, maquillada aun aguanta. Es lo que tienen las mujeres, que se pueden hacer el photoshop "en real".


----------



## Play_91 (13 Sep 2022)

Se les acabó el adhenoCrome


----------



## Furymundo (13 Sep 2022)

OSTIA PVTA.
ME HA DERROIDO hasta a mi .


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Sep 2022)

Donde está esto...


----------



## XRL (13 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> me ponia a mil en su etapa catalana. Joder era de las que mas buena estaba.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1189957



por algo llegan al poder


----------



## tarrito (13 Sep 2022)

kakuna derroyente


----------



## etsai (13 Sep 2022)

Se le está poniendo cara de diputada de la PSOE.


----------



## Alfa555 (13 Sep 2022)

Siempre he tenido la impresión de que la política destroza el cuerpo ( y sospecho que el alma ) de las personas . 
También me he planteado que si solo la mala gente llega a político o si ser político te hace mala gente.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (13 Sep 2022)

lo que ha empeorado por fuera no es absolutamente nada en comparacion con lo que se le ha podrido el interior

villamilf estara de camino


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (13 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Ostia puta! Se ha reventado la cara contra el muro.


----------



## Topacio (13 Sep 2022)

Sigue estando follable


----------



## zapatitos (13 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues yo la he visto en un video de hace dos semanas y está para arrearla con ganas hasta con el cencerro, las cosas como son. Esa foto engaña mucho, si es que no está retocada para ridiculizarla que tampoco me extrañaría.

Saludos.


----------



## jolu (13 Sep 2022)

La catalufanización en ella grande es.

Meterse rabo golpista al lado oscuro la ha llevado.

Derroida es tras traición a los hispanos, justo parece.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Sep 2022)

A esta no lo han dado aún el anedocromo.


----------



## Amraslazar (13 Sep 2022)

Arrimadas se ha convertido en Charrimadas.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (13 Sep 2022)

Lo que Pazuzu te dio, Pazuzu te lo quito.


----------



## Anarcástico (13 Sep 2022)

Esta buenísima


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Sep 2022)

No parece ella, parece su tía del pueblo.

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brickworld (13 Sep 2022)

Que le ha pasado en los ojos? Será la vacuna??
Tiene la mirada vacía de pazuzu


----------



## Tigershark (13 Sep 2022)

NO SE VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## davitin (13 Sep 2022)

Joder, menudo murazo.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (13 Sep 2022)

Es una charificacion standar


----------



## algala (13 Sep 2022)

El tener hijos les quita la chispa de forma fulminante.


----------



## txusky_g (13 Sep 2022)

Ha perdído aún más follabilidad que votos.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (13 Sep 2022)

No parece ni la misma persona.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 Sep 2022)

tempus fugit


----------



## baneaito (13 Sep 2022)

esta se ha jodido a si misma con el botox









Inés Arrimadas reaparece con una nueva cara: ¿qué se ha hecho?


Inés Arrimadas participó este sábado noche en Sexta Noche, un programa de debate político de La Sexta. En su intervención, la presidenta de Ciudadanos acusó




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## MAESE PELMA (13 Sep 2022)

Joder... el titular no era mentira.


----------



## fachacine (13 Sep 2022)

Gensanta...


----------



## Turbomax (13 Sep 2022)

Se acabó


----------



## PalPueblo (13 Sep 2022)

Parece Ana Pastor


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Sep 2022)

La spike es la nueva toxina de moda. Se deberia dar unos retoques pfizer en la cara


----------



## Pizzitola (13 Sep 2022)

Tuvo dos hijos muy seguidos ya con una cierta edad, eso es como si le pasara un puto tráiler por encima, y todavía son unos bebés, preveo 20 años de envejecimiento en los próximos 5


----------



## Aeneas (13 Sep 2022)

Joder. Eso demuestra que la política es la mayor "derroidora" de personas en la vida. Todos los políticos, sobre todo los que están más arriba acaban en un lustro envejeciendo 20 años. Mirad al Sánchez de 2019, por ejemplo, y al de ahora. Hasta a la Olona se le empezaba a notar. Yo creo que se salvan los políticos con mucha parsimonia como Rajoy o Iceta.


----------



## Alberto352 (13 Sep 2022)

Madre mía


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Sep 2022)

La primera es que es jodidamente morbosona, la segunda debe ser:

- que no se levanto muy bien ese dia
- es una mala foto
- la depresión y bajona que le habrá dado de pasar de ser un partido top fundamental al nivel de votos de los clásicos a mierda del valor del chicle que pise el otro día, esa caida de lo mas alto a lo mas bajo es moralmente y economicamente, traumatica y de " que coño hemos hecho" casi como para suicidarse


----------



## fran83 (13 Sep 2022)

Lleno de basura tenéis este subforo


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Sep 2022)

Es el semen, lo sigo diciendo y lo diré siempre. Son cubos de semen que se corroen por dentro hasta llegar a fuera.


----------



## Murray's (13 Sep 2022)

41 años 

Le llegó el muro ,pero tarde

Fotos


----------



## Clorhídrico (13 Sep 2022)

La logia desgasta mucho.


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Sep 2022)

Sic transic chorti gloriam


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## alexforum (13 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajjajajajja pero si tiene tan pocos votos que la próxima vez que vaya al
Bilderverg le soltarían los perros


----------



## OldTownBoy (13 Sep 2022)

Sigue estando muy buena, pero vosotros sois muy maricones


----------



## Dolce (13 Sep 2022)

Leo DiCaprio aprueba este hilo.


----------



## arc1776 (13 Sep 2022)

Por eso hay que darles puerta a los 25.


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Sep 2022)

Le ha pasado como a Olona...se ha quedado en los huesos..goooodeeeerC


----------



## Felson (13 Sep 2022)

Es lo que tiene conejear con un indepe. En breve, se independizará. En cuanto no pueda utilizar el Arrimadas me ens roba porque no tenga puesto al que decir que le ens roba. Nuevo hogar unifamiliar, preveo. Ojalá le vaya todo bien y me equivoque, pero estamos hablando de indepes catalanes y eso, en etología, es muy significativo. Veremos.


----------



## eL PUERRO (13 Sep 2022)

a mí lo que me gusta es estrujar el rostro entre dos inmensos tetones con los pezones duritos


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (13 Sep 2022)

es lo que tiene ir a demasiadas fiestas en mansiones que están a tomar por culo


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Sep 2022)

Tenia que haber dejado la política hace un año y montarse un onlyfans, para cuando la echen del parlamento y desaparezca ciudadanos, no va a poder sacarse ni pa un bocadillo de choped.

Tampoco puede EJERCER como abogada porque con la experiencia de Riverita, a ver quien la coge. Solo 100 euros la media hora y esperar que haya público morboso.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> Pon la segunda foto en spoiler cabrón. Que he vomitado la cena.



¡Qué exagerado y qué histriónico!

El foro está lleno de trastornados. Definitivamente la sociedad está echada a perder.

Por cierto, supongo que cuando ves a tu madre, vomitas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (14 Sep 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> las mujeres envejecen fatal, son flores de un dia, enseguida se marchitan. Algo que las carruseleras de hoy en dia desconocen y cuando se enmuran se les queda cara de gilipollas al verse con lexantines, 4 perros, y un satisfacer en casa y ver como ya nadie las mira del asco que dan



De dar asco sabes mucho tú, me temo.

Por cierto, seguro que tú no has envejecido ni na, ...

Buscad ayuda psiquiátrica porque lo vuestro es muy fuerte.


----------



## Tercios (14 Sep 2022)

Algún hijo de remil putas le pintó el túnel en el muro como el coyote al correcaminos etc


----------



## Triple SSS (14 Sep 2022)

Ha perdido mucho y todo suma en su contra, cobardía, miedo, huida, traición, malas compañías, y la edad que no perdona.
No quiero juzgarla pero, igual tiene lo que se merece...


----------



## ANS² (14 Sep 2022)

su puta madre creí que era mentira, he tenido que buscar la foto en google para confirmarlo


----------



## Maestro Panda (14 Sep 2022)

Ayuso, calienta que tú también sales!


----------



## Max Kraven (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya ni se le arrimo, y mira que estaba para arrimársela.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (14 Sep 2022)

Ha mutado en Anita Pastor jojojo

No solo ha derroído ciudagramos sino que en el proceso se ha derroido a sí misma. 

Te preñen.


----------



## Max Kraven (14 Sep 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> madre mía de mi vida, a veces la naturaleza satanás es cruel



No lo tache, la NATURALEZA, nos pasa a todos.


----------



## Karlb (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Inés Arrimadas.


lloroso:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Knabenschiessen (14 Sep 2022)

GOOOODEEERRRRR

Asi me he quedado viendo las fotos




Pazuzu le ha preñado brutalmente todos los núcleos del alma. Eso más que el muro es la muralla.

Arrimadas si que ha abierto jrandeeeee

La veo en cualquier momento heredando El Corte Inglés


----------



## Max Kraven (14 Sep 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la impresión de que la política destroza el cuerpo ( y sospecho que el alma ) de las personas .
> También me he planteado que si solo la mala gente llega a político o si ser político te hace mala gente.


----------



## tovarovsky (14 Sep 2022)

Yo me la arrimaba


----------



## Nenos (14 Sep 2022)

Pues yo me las follaba a las dos.


----------



## keler (14 Sep 2022)

Joder fue lo que pensé el otro dia viéndola en el telediarreo. Vaya derroición mas extrema.


----------



## Marino Lejarreta (14 Sep 2022)

Aquí hay mucho mariconsillo


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (14 Sep 2022)

Ser una farsante política y supongo que personal debe acabar pasando factura física....

Es lo mismo que muchos "boomers" hijos de obreros, que ahora se creen de la nobleza austro-húngara porque tienen un chalé en la cohta y un SUV BMW serie X...el quiero y no puedo y el intentar aparentar mas de lo que son les hace vivir en un estado de ansiedad permanente y muchos de los que conozco están totalmente derroídos. Para que haya salud tiene que haber un equilibrio entre mente y cuerpo, eso lo sabían los antiguos pero los modelnos lo desconocen ....


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (14 Sep 2022)

Ha parido, su cuerpo sabe que no necesita atraer más machos.


----------



## midelburgo (14 Sep 2022)

Di Caprio is right about women.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Colonoscopio (14 Sep 2022)

Tena Lady, Vaginesil y vaselina mandan


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Sep 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Ayuso, calienta que tú también sales!



Jajjaaja vaya ostiaa a los ayusers!!


----------



## Dj Puesto (14 Sep 2022)

otra foto pls, ahí no hay 5 años más, hay 50 debe ser una conjunción de varios choques planetarios que haya salido así.


----------



## Yo. (14 Sep 2022)

Aparte del muro: Las mujeras si no se lavan bien el pelo parecen mucho más feas. Casi todas las fotos dónde sale tan horrible no se ha lavado. Lávate guarra.


----------



## LordEntrophy (14 Sep 2022)

La culpa es de Putin, ella ha luchado contra él y se ha llevado un poco de polonio espolvoreado, tomad ejemplo de su charificio.


----------



## Henry Rearden (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## noseyo (14 Sep 2022)

Tomarlo a coña esta gente cuando entra en estos sitios se vuelven satanistas y comen carne humana , todos termina con esas caras


----------



## cuñado de bar (14 Sep 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Se le está quedando cara de Ana Gabriel de la CUP


----------



## Pura Sangre (14 Sep 2022)

ha tenido dos hijos, qué coño os esperáis?


----------



## mirym94 (14 Sep 2022)

Como casi todas envejecen muy mal y cuando se les pasa el reloj biológico solas se quedan, parece la chihuahua


----------



## charofilia (14 Sep 2022)

Melafo por las dudas


----------



## Desdemocratícese (14 Sep 2022)

Joder, no puede ser.


----------



## fisioloco (14 Sep 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Sic transic chorti gloriam


----------



## OYeah (14 Sep 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No flipeis con esa foto. Ha perdido chispa vital y la edad no perdona pero tampoco es tan grave. Sigue reteniendo atractivo de sus años mozos.
> Estas son de junio




Ya quisieran estos pajilleros pillar esto alguna vez en sus miserables vidas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (14 Sep 2022)

Si se prohibiera el maquillaje y peluquería de un día para otro todas se pasarían al Islam de burka más radical.


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Sep 2022)

Parir con 38-39 y 40-41 años pasa factura, las convierte en momias sin alma, como un arroz quemado. Eso se hace cuando se está en la flor de la vida, con veintitantos.


----------



## FiorenzoMagni (14 Sep 2022)

Pues es lo único que tenía, belleza. Lo va a pasar mal.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Sep 2022)

EXTREME DERROITION FACIAL Y VITAL. YA NO VALE NADA.


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Sep 2022)

Está a dos “ehhhh, eeeeeh” de teñirse el pelo de caoba.


----------



## Gamelin (14 Sep 2022)

Se ha derroido en tiempo récord


----------



## dfeka (14 Sep 2022)

a guardiola le pasó lo mismo cuando entrenó al barça que perdió el pelo rapidamente


----------



## 4motion (14 Sep 2022)

No vales ni para hacer la calle MÓNINA.

MERECIDO LO TIENES 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (14 Sep 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> De dar asco sabes mucho tú, me temo.
> 
> Por cierto, seguro que tú no has envejecido ni na, ...
> 
> Buscad ayuda psiquiátrica porque lo vuestro es muy fuerte.



Vaya, no sabía que eras tía.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (14 Sep 2022)

Arrimadas está en pleno proceso de "ritabarberacion"

De aquí a la fosa hay dos toses y tres esputos.










Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Er_guapoh (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% Charo approval


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la impresión de que la política destroza el cuerpo ( y sospecho que el alma ) de las personas .
> También me he planteado que si solo la mala gente llega a político o si ser político te hace mala gente.



Yo creo que ambas cosas. De hecho creo que se realimenta


----------



## Gotthard (14 Sep 2022)

No hace tanto de las Andaluzas y es que parece tener 50 palos en la foto de marras. Todo es eso, una muy mala foto.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Sep 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Parece Ana Pastor



Esa sí que se ha derroido salvajemente


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Joder. Eso demuestra que la política es la mayor "derroidora" de personas en la vida. Todos los políticos, sobre todo los que están más arriba acaban en un lustro envejeciendo 20 años. Mirad al Sánchez de 2019, por ejemplo, y al de ahora. Hasta a la Olona se le empezaba a notar. Yo creo que se salvan los políticos con mucha parsimonia como Rajoy o Iceta.



Porque esos ya estaban viejos y derroidos cuando nacieron


----------



## AsustaLerdos (14 Sep 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ser una farsante política y supongo que personal debe acabar pasando factura física....
> 
> Es lo mismo que muchos "boomers" hijos de obreros, que ahora se creen de la nobleza austro-húngara porque tienen un chalé en la cohta y un SUV BMW serie X...el quiero y no puedo y el intentar aparentar mas de lo que son les hace vivir en un estado de ansiedad permanente y muchos de los que conozco están totalmente derroídos. Para que haya salud tiene que haber un equilibrio entre mente y cuerpo, eso lo sabían los antiguos pero los modelnos lo desconocen ....





Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ser una farsante política y supongo que personal debe acabar pasando factura física....
> 
> Es lo mismo que muchos "boomers" hijos de obreros, que ahora se creen de la nobleza austro-húngara porque tienen un chalé en la cohta y un SUV BMW serie X...el quiero y no puedo y el intentar aparentar mas de lo que son les hace vivir en un estado de ansiedad permanente y muchos de los que conozco están totalmente derroídos. Para que haya salud tiene que haber un equilibrio entre mente y cuerpo, eso lo sabían los antiguos pero los modelnos lo desconocen ....


----------



## notorius.burbujo (14 Sep 2022)

Olona tenia exactamente la misma cara antes de que Pazuzu la preñase el alma. Se puso amarilla como un Simpson y arrugada, con la mirada perdida.


----------



## Esflinter (14 Sep 2022)

Max Kraven dijo:


> No lo tache, la NATURALEZA, nos pasa a todos.



El MAMARRACHO cree en Satanás y demas psrsonajes mitológicos


----------



## Kriegsmarine (14 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No hace tanto de las Andaluzas y es que parece tener 50 palos en la foto de marras. Todo es eso, una muy mala foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190452
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190453



Esa foto no es de la Feria de Sevilla, es la feria polaca.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (14 Sep 2022)

El gran cambio de arrimadas se debe al cambio en su piel. La piel del hombre es de alrededor de un 20% más gruesa y pierden con mayor facilidad elastina, con lo cual, las arrugas y la flacided les llegan de media antes a las mujeres. Este es su caso.


----------



## spala (14 Sep 2022)

el pelo así sin volumen tampoco ayuda,

en fin, la naturaleza nos pasa factura a todos, a las mujeres primero sin embargo


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Sep 2022)

Parece la prima toxicómana de Gollum de resaca


----------



## tHE DOG. (14 Sep 2022)

Probablemente la española más guapa que se haya visto. Pura belleza española de raza genuina española. RIP & DEP. Siempre empalmaba.


----------



## Espartano27 (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ringbell (14 Sep 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Esa sí que se ha derroido salvajemente



Tener que compartir cama con esa cosa es lo que tiene


----------



## Snowball (14 Sep 2022)

La metamorfosis de kafka


----------



## lucky starr (14 Sep 2022)

Derroición máxima. Era un pivon. Como engorde ya ha muerto definitivamente.


----------



## elnota (14 Sep 2022)

Charificación premium!


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Sep 2022)

spala dijo:


> el pelo así sin volumen tampoco ayuda,
> 
> en fin, la naturaleza nos pasa factura a todos,* a las mujeres primero sin embargo*




También la naturaleza les regala antes a ellas cosas...

Una joven de 16 años puede mover el mundo. 
Un joven de 16 años no mueve a nadie.


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Sep 2022)

spala dijo:


> el pelo así sin volumen tampoco ayuda,
> 
> en fin, la naturaleza nos pasa factura a todos, a las mujeres primero sin embargo



De todas formas creo que es la foto, ha salido bastante mal.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Sep 2022)

Joder, que mal envejecen las tías


----------



## Aindri (14 Sep 2022)

Dejarse inseminar, y llevar dentro el vástago de una raza inferior lazi, tiene sus consecuencias...o se pensaba que le iba a salir gratis parir un engendro de "esto" ?







Le ha quitado toda la vida a la bella Inés


----------



## GAF (14 Sep 2022)

Aparte de su aspecto físico, lo que mas me ha llamado la atención es que antes hablaba sin acento marcado alguno, y ahora siempre la escucho con un claro acento andaluz. Me sorprende, sin mas.


----------



## geremi (14 Sep 2022)

Cogéis fotos de ahora hablando o con muecas y las comparáis con las antiguas posando y sonriendo... así siempre pierdes.
Luego está la edad y la maternidad, ley de vida.


----------



## Thyr (14 Sep 2022)

De pizpi a charo en 3 mítines.


----------



## aris (14 Sep 2022)

es lo que tiene el feminismo empoderado, toda mujer que se vuelve socialista acaba con "belleza" socialista.


----------



## El Exterminador (14 Sep 2022)

El rostro de ciudagramos


----------



## Stalkeador (14 Sep 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> OSTIA PVTA.
> ME HA DERROIDO hasta a mi .



En algunas fotos hasta parece una charo-ministra del Gobierno.  




Si su partido desaparece tanto como para no llegar a escaño y sillón a su culo, plenamente _charificada_ (requisito indispensable) podrá llamar a la puerta del PSOE.


Lo que fue de joven ésta mujer...


----------



## UpSpain (14 Sep 2022)

Btw yo la conocí en su época universitaria. Aunque es de Jerez estudio icade en Sevilla coincidiendo con unos amigos mios tanto en clase como en colegio Mayor con ella, por lo que cuando los visitaba e íbamos de fiesta coincidi con ella un par de veces. Era súper top y tenía Ejércitos de pagafantas detrás de ella constantemente. En las discos era un espectáculo ver fracasar a un montón de chavales. Era muy altiva y le molaba humillar a los pringaos que osaban hablarle. Le molaban los malotes con motos grandes. Sic transit


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Sep 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> *En algunas fotos hasta parece una charo-ministra del Gobierno. *
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190570



Más quisiera!! en las próximas generales va a quedar para presidente de su comunida de vecinos!!

No es "si su partido desaparece" es "cuando su partido desaparezca"


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Sep 2022)

es cruel.

Es cruel pero es puto carma. Todos conocemos a tías que han sido pibones desde los 14 y han vivido la vida en modo fácil. Una vecina mía, compañera de clase, guapísima de cara y bien desarrollada... Nunca le faltaban apuntes, todo dios la quería ayudar, todos se prestaban a hacerle trabajos, cuando ninguno salíamos del barrio ella iba con su novio con coche a cenar a sitios y a discotecas en el quinto coño, en la uni todo dios le explicaba lo que hiciera falta, pilló curro porque un compañero le comentó sobre un proceso de selección, se iba tres veces de vacaciones cada verano, siempre había alguien que la invitaba y ella se dejaba invitar...

Ahora es una charo derroída separada que no la sacan ni al parque.


----------



## HaCHa (14 Sep 2022)

Habría que veros a vosotros con el bombo mientras vuestro partido diseñado para gobernar se disuelve y...

¿? Rediós. ¿Qué hago yo defendiendo a esta asquerosa? 
Aich, la de cosas horribles que me hacéis hacer, con eso vuestro de ser siempre lo puto peor de entre todo lo peor. En nada habréis adelantado al Emperador Palpatine.


----------



## vienedelejos (14 Sep 2022)

Del declive físico poco más que decir. Que, a fin de cuentas, el paso del tiempo es inexorable y además ha tenido a sus dos hijos en 2020 y 2022. Con lo cuál es una cuarentona con un hijo de 1 año y pico y otro bebé de apenas unos meses, con lo que eso derroye y más a tan avanzada edad (en lo que a la maternidad respecta). En ese sentido es un ejemplo paradigmático del sinsentido en el que, en las sociedades occidentales (y de forma especialmente sangrante en España), actualmente se vive la maternidad y la familia. Dar a luz al 1er hijo a punto de cumplir los es 40 una aberración. Pero sería un off-topic descomunal, por lo que lo dejo aquí.

Pero hay otro tema que sí es más mosqueante, que es la pérdida del acento andaluz que exhibía Arrimadas en su irrupción en la política catalana, de la mano de Rivera:



Ese acento andaluz que ya no tiene....¿lo fingía entonces por postureo, o posteriormente se ha ido esforzando por disimularlo porque se avergüenza de él? ninguna de las dos opciones la deja en buen lugar.


----------



## Gothaus (14 Sep 2022)

Joder, en 5 años ha envejecido 20.


----------



## LuismarpIe (14 Sep 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Pero hay otro tema que sí es más mosqueante, que es la pérdida del acento andaluz que exhibía Arrimadas en su irrupción en la política catalana, de la mano de Rivera:
> 
> 
> 
> Ese acento andaluz que ya no tiene....¿lo fingía entonces por postureo, o posteriormente se ha ido esforzando por disimularlo porque se avergüenza de él? ninguna de las dos opciones la deja en buen lugar.



El acento andaluz se vende muy mal en el resto de España, hay que tener mucha seguridad en uno mismo para dar una imagen solvente con acento andaluz. Alfonso Guerra por ejemplo es uno de los que lo hacía muy bien, pero porque era un hombre con mucha personalidad. Arenas también sabía sacarlo a relucir sin que supusiera un lastre, pero si no lo pulió es porque su carrera estaba en Andalucía.

Cualquier emigrado andaluz que quiere medrar en una empresa grande en Madrid, lo primero que hace es pulir su acento.

Luego dentro de Andalucía hay acentos más elegantes, pero el de la zona este es criminal, como el murciano.


----------



## Decipher (14 Sep 2022)

Ummmmm....no, no es suficiente







Todavia no...




*AHORA*


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Sep 2022)

No le deís más vueltas, ha encontrado el anillo de poder y la está consumiendo, aunque sin poder. 

La foto de joven que han puesto un poco más arriba, la tia era un bellezón sin duda. Un Paibon, como dice el de Pantomima Full.


----------



## Gusman (14 Sep 2022)

La coca pasa factura, no solo economica.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (14 Sep 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Del declive físico poco más que decir. Que, a fin de cuentas, el paso del tiempo es inexorable y además ha tenido a sus dos hijos en 2020 y 2022. Con lo cuál es una cuarentona con un hijo de 1 año y pico y otro bebé de apenas unos meses, con lo que eso derroye y más a tan avanzada edad (en lo que a la maternidad respecta). En ese sentido es un ejemplo paradigmático del sinsentido en el que, en las sociedades occidentales (y de forma especialmente sangrante en España), actualmente se vive la maternidad y la familia. Dar a luz al 1er hijo a punto de cumplir los es 40 una aberración. Pero sería un off-topic descomunal, por lo que lo dejo aquí.
> 
> Pero hay otro tema que sí es más mosqueante, que es la pérdida del acento andaluz que exhibía Arrimadas en su irrupción en la política catalana, de la mano de Rivera:
> 
> ...



como jijean los veteranos viejales cuando empieza a hablar


----------



## 121 (14 Sep 2022)

Yo conocí a una así, que con 36 estaba cañón y parecía chortina y con 40 llevaba unas arrugas de vieja horribles en la cara


----------



## Rocker (14 Sep 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> las mujeres envejecen fatal, son flores de un dia, enseguida se marchitan. Algo que las carruseleras de hoy en dia desconocen y cuando se enmuran se les queda cara de gilipollas al verse con lexantines, 4 perros, y un satisfacer en casa y ver como ya nadie las mira del asco que dan



No te doy gracias al comentario, me pregunto si sólo valoras a una mujer en su etapa buena por el físico, por la forma de echar odio en tu mensaje, das a entender que lo correcto es dejar tiradas a todas a partir de los 27, y cuando tengan 41 como es el caso de Arrimadas cambiarla por sangre fresca, una jovencita de 23 a ser posible hasta que te canses de esa o ella de ti.

Las relaciones son más cosas, la conexión con la persona, los sentimientos, pero es lógico que como hombres siempre nos tira el físico y poder follarnos a unas cuantas hasta decidir cuál nos interesa más a diferentes niveles para ser nuesta mujer y futura madre de nuestros hijos. 

Ellas se han cansado de la sociedad machista de los siglos anteriores, mira que estamos en el siglo 21, y ahora hacen lo mismo, porque vida sólo hay una, y yo lo veo lógico, porque somos personas. 
Los hombres como colectivo nos hemos ganado, gracias a las generaciones machistas anteriores de la doble vara de medir lo que tenemos ahora. 

Por cierto, yo con mi mujer llevo desde los 25 y tengo 42, y no la cambio por ninguna, pero antes de conocernos cada uno tuvo sus ligues y sus etapas en la vida como es lógico y jamás esperaría lo contrario.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Sep 2022)

Dios se lo dio, dios se lo quitó. Si se hubiese comprado una granja con animalitos y criado tres o cuatro larvas al modo tradicional ahora estaría mucho más lozana y sería mucho más feliz. Está todo inventado ya. El rostro de la derroicion refleja que la mujer ha sido arrojada a un mundo que no le pertenece, donde debe competir con el hombre en su propio terreno de forma contra natura. Muchos hombres no lo soportan, menos aún una especie de hombre inferior y tarado, que es en lo que se ha convertido la mujer.


----------



## Decipher (14 Sep 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Los hombres como colectivo nos hemos ganado, gracias a las generaciones machistas anteriores de la doble vara de medir lo que tenemos ahora.



No


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (14 Sep 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> No te doy gracias al comentario, me pregunto si sólo valoras a una mujer en su etapa buena por el físico, por la forma de echar odio en tu mensaje, das a entender que lo correcto es dejar tiradas a todas a partir de los 27, y cuando tengan 41 como es el caso de Arrimadas cambiarla por sangre fresca, una jovencita de 23 a ser posible hasta que te canses de esa o ella de ti.
> 
> Las relaciones son más cosas, la conexión con la persona, los sentimientos, pero es lógico que como hombres siempre nos tira el físico y poder follarnos a unas cuantas hasta decidir cuál nos interesa más a diferentes niveles para ser nuesta mujer y futura madre de nuestros hijos.
> 
> ...



Cuando Mohammed te meta un buen rabo muy gordo por tu culo flaccido de mangina le recitas la tostada a ver si eso funciona.


----------



## PolloMax (14 Sep 2022)

Qué asco da ahora la pobre


----------



## kikelon (14 Sep 2022)

¿Vacunada?


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Sep 2022)

son los bukakkes en la logia, le arrugan la cara


----------



## Lian (14 Sep 2022)

Ahora ya puede dejar la política y dedicarse a vender calzoncillos los domingos en el mercadillo, la pega mas.


----------



## Hanselcat (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dios Santo!!!!! (Se lo tiene merecido).


----------



## Lady_A (14 Sep 2022)

Arrimadas ya ha conseguido mas que tu, y eso que ha fracasado como líder.

Creó que le debe importar cero el muro. Tiene que tener dinero y poder para arrastrar a cualquier tio si es que el que ya tiene le falla (sigue emparejada, no?). Y sino saltara a alguna empresa wapi. Listó.


----------



## Topollillo (14 Sep 2022)

¿Cuando crees que envejece una persona?, pues precisamente en esos 5 años, el cambio de treintañera a cuarentona.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Sep 2022)

el ansia de poder le ha corroído el kernel


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (14 Sep 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Arrimadas ya ha conseguido mas que tu, y eso que ha fracasado como líder.
> 
> Creó que le debe importar cero el muro. Tiene que tener dinero y poder para arrastrar a cualquier tio si es que el que ya tiene le falla (sigue emparejada, no?). Y sino saltara a alguna empresa wapi. Listó.



Que sí, que de comer no le va a faltar, pero la belleza es poder, así que claro que le importa perder belleza, porque significa perder poder. Cuando has sido guapa de joven, creo que debe costar más asumir que ya no lo eres tanto.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Sep 2022)

Del 8 de septiembre. Casi cuesta creer que es ella.


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





taluec


----------



## elmegaduque (14 Sep 2022)

Perdió el pizpiretismo.


----------



## Julc (14 Sep 2022)

El muro de Berlín era la valla de un pipicán comparado con esto.


----------



## Murray's (14 Sep 2022)

41 años que quieres

A los 30 ya hay muchas derroidas


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (14 Sep 2022)

es lo que tiene vender su alma a Satanás accediendo a ser marioneta titiritera vocera de los satánicos globalistas y sus planes : falsa pandemia, falsas vacunas (venenos geneticos), agenda 2030, ...

...a parte de literalmente chuparle la polla a un naziSSeparatista con el que estaba Arrimada(s)


----------



## nate (14 Sep 2022)

Que exageraos sois... por una puta FOTO que se ve fatal (eso lo reconozco). Pero sigue siendo una foto en mal momento. Esta mayor... pero a ver las que hay de su edad que se vean mejor... poquitas.


----------



## bangkoriano (14 Sep 2022)

Murazo contra Zaporiyia


----------



## NoRTH (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuando pactas con Satan acarreas estas consecuencias !!


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (14 Sep 2022)

Ha tardado en estamparse, y llegado el momento lo ha hecho con fúria de jabalí encocao. Ni una capa de medio cm. de maquillaje la salva...DEP.


----------



## ironpipo (14 Sep 2022)

Dep in Rip


----------



## Knabenschiessen (14 Sep 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> No te doy gracias al comentario, me pregunto si sólo valoras a una mujer en su etapa buena por el físico, por la forma de echar odio en tu mensaje, *das a entender que lo correcto es dejar tiradas a todas a partir de los 27, y cuando tengan 41 como es el caso de Arrimadas cambiarla por sangre fresca, una jovencita de 23 a ser posible hasta que te canses de esa o ella de ti.*
> 
> Las relaciones son más cosas, la conexión con la persona, los sentimientos, pero es lógico que como hombres siempre nos tira el físico y poder follarnos a unas cuantas hasta decidir cuál nos interesa más a diferentes niveles para ser nuesta mujer y futura madre de nuestros hijos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelofan (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo dicen en El Padrino: El poder desgasta a quien no lo tiene.


----------



## tracrium (14 Sep 2022)

El 99%, a partir de los 25 y sin maquillar, son un truño.


----------



## Pajirri (14 Sep 2022)

joder..






esta hecha mierda... que me la follaria? claro... pero se le nota que se a dao un porrazo contra el muro


----------



## Guano For Life (14 Sep 2022)

Derroición express con turbo y óxido nitroso

No es que se haya dado con el muro. Lo ha atravesado de la velocidad que llevaba. Ahora solo quedan escombros y restos de la carrocería para desguace


----------



## spala (14 Sep 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> En algunas fotos hasta parece una charo-ministra del Gobierno.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190570
> 
> ...



estaba guapa ahí en la foto en blanco y negro,
así es la vida, le pides matrimonio pensando que será así toda la vida, pasan pocos años y empiezas a cuestionarte tus acciones

El pelo con volumen hace mucho también, ahi en la foto es q parece q lo tenga hasta sucio de apretado que lo lleva a la cabeza, como si pesara 20 kg


----------



## spala (14 Sep 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> joder..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuesta reconocerla


----------



## Knabenschiessen (14 Sep 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Derroición express con turbo y óxido nitroso
> 
> No es que se haya dado con el muro. Lo ha atravesado de la velocidad que llevaba. Ahora solo quedan escombros y restos de la carrocería para desguace


----------



## corolaria (14 Sep 2022)

Al final va a resultar que es de los pocos políticos que se ha dejado en el pellejo en el camino. Y nunca mejor dicho.

Si hubiese sido consecuente a nivel nacional con su actitud en Cataluña, otro gallo le habría cantado. A ella y a su partido.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> A esto:
> 
> ...



Sólo le queda teñirse el pelo de cualquier color estrambótico para ser la encarnación femenina de Pazuzu


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (14 Sep 2022)

Pizzitola dijo:


> Tuvo dos hijos muy seguidos ya con una cierta edad, eso es como si le pasara un puto tráiler por encima, y todavía son unos bebés, preveo 20 años de envejecimiento en los próximos 5



THIS. Este efecto lo he visto en otras mujeres, que pasan de estar buenísimas a parecerse a la bruja Avería en un par de años después de haber parido. Probablemente sea un efecto secundario que la naturaleza ha ido seleccionando a través de millones de años de evolución para que las madres se dediquen a sus hijos cuando ya tengan cierta edad y dejen de parir.

Joder, antes estaba para darle por todos los agujeros hasta morir, ahora para hacer algo parecido habría que taparle la cara.


----------



## Edu Brock (14 Sep 2022)

Pazuzu no perdona.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (14 Sep 2022)

Siempre nos quedará Villamilf


----------



## Avulense64 (14 Sep 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> No te doy gracias al comentario, me pregunto si sólo valoras a una mujer en su etapa buena por el físico, por la forma de echar odio en tu mensaje, das a entender que lo correcto es dejar tiradas a todas a partir de los 27, y cuando tengan 41 como es el caso de Arrimadas cambiarla por sangre fresca, una jovencita de 23 a ser posible hasta que te canses de esa o ella de ti.
> 
> Las relaciones son más cosas, la conexión con la persona, los sentimientos, pero es lógico que como hombres siempre nos tira el físico y poder follarnos a unas cuantas hasta decidir cuál nos interesa más a diferentes niveles para ser nuesta mujer y futura madre de nuestros hijos.
> 
> ...




No intentes razonar con ese tipo de gente, son unos amargados que valoran a la mujer por el físico nada más(dicen que a partir de los 27 son viejas, habría que verles a ellos) , además según ellos la mujer si quiere hacer lo mismo que el.hombre (estudiar, trabajar, divertirse), está mal , piensan que ellas tienen menos derechos que nosotros. Así están, solos , quién les va a aguantar.


----------



## 121 (14 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> No intentes razonar con ese tipo de gente, son unos amargados que valoran a la mujer por el físico nada más(dicen que a partir de los 27 son viejas, habría que verles a ellos) , además según ellos la mujer si quiere hacer lo mismo que el.hombre (estudiar, trabajar, divertirse), está mal , piensan que ellas tienen menos derechos que nosotros. Así están, solos , quién les va a aguantar.



Este es el que nunca será abuelo y defiende con gusto que sus 3 hijos decidan no tener descendencia porque en la vida hay otras cosas. Por poner en contexto la clase de enfermos mentales que hay por aquí


----------



## GreatWendigo (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (14 Sep 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> El gran cambio de arrimadas se debe al cambio en su piel. La piel del hombre es de alrededor de un 20% más gruesa y pierden con mayor facilidad *elastano*, con lo cual, las arrugas y la flacided les llegan de media antes a las mujeres. Este es su caso.



Elastina


----------



## KinderWeno (14 Sep 2022)

Una derroición tan bestia en tan poco tiempo debe ser record de charificación, pazuzu habrá ayudado por supuesto, pero vaya tela.


----------



## KinderWeno (14 Sep 2022)

Ostias, tonto nuevo en el subforo. Calopez queremos trolls de más calidad!!!


----------



## ahondador (14 Sep 2022)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Una derroición tan bestia en tan poco tiempo debe ser record de charificación, pazuzu habrá ayudado por supuesto, pero vaya tela.




Se trataría pues de un claro y clásico caso de derroición... que le ha alcanzado, más allá de toda duda razonable


----------



## La tulipe noire (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Joder joder joder como derrolle el alma y el cuerpo servir a Bilderberg ergo baphomet. Ha pasado de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inés Arruinadas, por partida doble. Ella no quiso aprender de Albert Rivera sobre los engaños del PSOE y ahora que se hizo mayor, se acabó lo que le quedaba de mujer florero y de partido Ciudadanos.


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2022)

Y Pizpiayuso sin enmurarse de momento.


----------



## Barruno (14 Sep 2022)

Das lo que ofreces


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> Siempre nos quedará Villamilf



Las voces de mi cabeza me llamaban loco por pajearme con villamilf en vez de la arruinadas.
Quién tenía razón, eh? QUIÉN TENÍA RAZÓN?


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Sep 2022)

OldTownBoy dijo:


> Sigue estando muy buena, pero vosotros sois muy maricones



Por fin se dijo.


----------



## Alquimistaloco (14 Sep 2022)

Sois todos unos machistas asquerosos. La mujer es superior a los hombres porque saben ver la belleza interior de los hombres y no se guían por impulsos primitivos, dándole igual la posición, naturaleza, edad o situación de un hombre para enamorsrse.Me Dan vergüenza como hombre ver unos trogloditas como vosotros. Pido disculpa a todas las mujeres del foro en nombre de los hombres. Queda mucho camino por recorrer. Así no.


----------



## UpSpain (14 Sep 2022)

*p*


Alquimistaloco dijo:


> Sois todos unos machistas asquerosos. La mujer es superior a los hombres porque saben ver la belleza interior de los hombres y no se guían por impulsos primitivos, dándole igual la posición, naturaleza, edad o situación de un hombre para enamorsrse.Me Dan vergüenza como hombre ver unos trogloditas como vosotros. Pido disculpa a todas las mujeres del foro en nombre de los hombres. Queda mucho camino por recorrer. Así no.



Calla y al tajo, que veo aún muchas bragas por planchar.


----------



## vienedelejos (14 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> El acento andaluz se vende muy mal en el resto de España, hay que tener mucha seguridad en uno mismo para dar una imagen solvente con acento andaluz. Alfonso Guerra por ejemplo es uno de los que lo hacía muy bien, pero porque era un hombre con mucha personalidad. Arenas también sabía sacarlo a relucir sin que supusiera un lastre, pero si no lo pulió es porque su carrera estaba en Andalucía.
> 
> Cualquier emigrado andaluz que quiere medrar en una empresa grande en Madrid, lo primero que hace es pulir su acento.
> 
> Luego dentro de Andalucía hay acentos más elegantes, pero el de la zona este es criminal, como el murciano.





Buey con odio dijo:


> Tiene un acento muy bonito pero lo empieza a disimular cuando ve que va a tener carrera en la política (menos en elecciones andaluzas, que lo vuelve a sacar). Y no veo mal que, si te ganas la vida comunicando y soltando discursos, optes por un castellano más neutro que lo pueda entender cualquiera. Se ve también en la empresa, en gente que está todo el día reunida o al teléfono, pero por razones prácticas, nada de avergonzarse porque no hay motivo.



Dando por buena esa interpretación, lo que nos quedaría es que en Cataluña no resta puntos hablar con acento andaluz, mientras que en Madrid y en el resto de España sí. 

La otra interpretación es que el acento no es suyo (sus dos padres son de Salamanca, así que en casa por lo menos no lo ganó ese acento) y lo utilizaba artificialmente en Cataluña como postureo para ganar puntos allí, y luego deja de fingirlo cuando se traslada a Madrid y a la política para toda España. Lo que nos llevaría a la misma conclusión que en el caso anterior: acento andaluz en Cataluña da puntos, en Madrid y resto de España los quita.

Curioso. Cabezas cortocircuitando y tal.


----------



## INE (14 Sep 2022)

Es el efecto Bildeberg, te pudre el alma.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (14 Sep 2022)

UpSpain dijo:


> Btw yo la conocí en su época universitaria. Aunque es de Jerez estudio icade en Sevilla coincidiendo con unos amigos mios tanto en clase como en colegio Mayor con ella, por lo que cuando los visitaba e íbamos de fiesta coincidi con ella un par de veces. Era súper top y tenía Ejércitos de pagafantas detrás de ella constantemente. En las discos era un espectáculo ver fracasar a un montón de chavales. Era muy altiva y le molaba humillar a los pringaos que osaban hablarle. Le molaban los malotes con motos grandes. Sic transit



Yo coincidí con Ayuso en el insti. La folle en el baño y se tragó el semen


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Sep 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Vaya, no sabía que eras tía.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



No soy ni tío ni tía porque no tengo sobrinos.

Por cierto, usted también es de los que siempre dio mucho asco a las mujeres, ¿verdad? Pues busque ayuda.


----------

